# Skipper's Adventures - Week 31 Oval Office



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 31


​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper is working hard on the country's most important affairs. And little brother Scooter is being his advisor, how cute!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*skipper 31*

What adventure are the brothers planning. Has Scotter been named to a cabinet post yet? Or is he still being Skippers special student. When will they get to move in officially? Where do they stash that super craft for going on adventures? Carry on Skipper, Sir!!:budge::budge:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I still want peachy in an adventure. maybe a james bond theme and peachy the villain lol


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sir Skipper you look very intense in reading your minutes for the president's meeting checking them through once then twice and a third time just have to have them to perfection for the day. Skipper are you teaching your offside the tricks to be coming your right hand man second in charge so he can take over from you one day... Have you had time to go out with the president's daughter for dinner. You have to spare some time to impress her..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I see Skipper is working hard on the country's most important affairs. And little brother Scooter is being his advisor, how cute! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana! Scooter is working hard to be of assistance in every way he can. 



Jo Ann said:



What adventure are the brothers planning. Has Scooter been named to a cabinet post yet? Or is he still being Skipper's special student. When will they get to move in officially? Where do they stash that super craft for going on adventures? Carry on Skipper, Sir!!:budge::budge:

Click to expand...

 The Top Secret Missions can not be discussed but Scooter has, indeed, been named to the post of Chief of Staff and the brothers are now in residence in the White House. The super-craft is being stored at an undisclosed location due to the sensitivity of its nature. 



kcladyz said:



I still want peachy in an adventure. maybe a james bond theme and peachy the villain lol

Click to expand...

 Skipper had some "James Bond" type adventures earlier on this year... maybe another will take place in a few weeks once the "Presidential" series is over. 



LynandIndigo said:



Sir Skipper you look very intense in reading your minutes for the president's meeting checking them through once then twice and a third time just have to have them to perfection for the day. Skipper are you teaching your offside the tricks to be coming your right hand man second in charge so he can take over from you one day... Have you had time to go out with the president's daughter for dinner. You have to spare some time to impress her..

Click to expand...

 As the President of the United States, Skipper takes his sworn duty to this country very seriously. Scooter is learning much from his mentor on a daily basis and has even been appointed as Chief of Staff to help President Skipper with the tasks the leader of the free world must face. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

To the untrained eye the picture looks innocent enough...I ask you, what president hasn't been photographed behind his desk with his chief of staff at his side...

But the untrained eye is easily deceived...Our boy Skip is actually training his young protégé in the art of breaking top secret codes used in the espionage laden world of secret agents...the book is one captured from a secret agent in a far away land....young Scooter will be schooled in all aspects of the secret agent world...

Rest easy my friends...Skipper is on the job as the worlds number one secret agent, even as he maintains the office of the President of these United States...


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Adorable picture. I love every single adventure of Skipper's and especially the ones where Scooter accompanies him.

You have a beautiful flock


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



To the untrained eye the picture looks innocent enough...I ask you, what president hasn't been photographed behind his desk with his chief of staff at his side...

But the untrained eye is easily deceived...Our boy Skip is actually training his young protégé in the art of breaking top secret codes used in the espionage laden world of secret agents...the book is one captured from a secret agent in a far away land....young Scooter will be schooled in all aspects of the secret agent world...

Rest easy my friends...Skipper is on the job as the worlds number one secret agent, even as he maintains the office of the President of these United States...

Click to expand...

Only those in the innermost circle could possibly have access to such privileged information...:spy:



Juhi said:



Adorable picture. I love every single adventure of Skipper's and especially the ones where Scooter accompanies him.

You have a beautiful flock 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Juhi! :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Not since JFK and RFK have 2 brothers joined forces to run this country the way it should be done. Good Show! Keep Calm, love Budgies, and Carry on!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Not since JFK and RFK have 2 brothers joined forces to run this country the way it should be done. Good Show! Keep Calm, love Budgies, and Carry on!

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter have sworn to perform the duties of their respective offices and to the best of their ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States.:us:*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Now that is just the cutest photo!! I love your boys, Deb. (They remind me of my Moe and Casper as you know)

I actually think Scooter looks a little bored with his head on the side there.

It's like he's saying "Oh, bro, I know you take this stuff seriously but when do we get to go the highly coveted Presidential Millet Stash Room?"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



Now that is just the cutest photo!! I love your boys, Deb. (They remind me of my Moe and Casper as you know)

I actually think Scooter looks a little bored with his head on the side there.

It's like he's saying "Oh, bro, I know you take this stuff seriously but when do we get to go the highly coveted Presidential Millet Stash Room?" 

Click to expand...

:laughing: That gave me a much needed laugh today, Madonna! Thank you. :hug:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I think that the highly confidential plan they are looking at is on how to improve the millet spray industry!Also,finding ways for this millet to reach every budgie on this planet!Hail to the chief!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



I think that the highly confidential plan they are looking at is on how to improve the millet spray industry!Also,finding ways for this millet to reach every budgie on this planet!Hail to the chief!

Click to expand...

I do believe you may be correct, Despina! :wow:
Skipper has the interests of ALL Budgies first and foremost in mind as he executes his duties.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:





I do believe you may be correct, Despina! :wow:
Skipper has the interests of ALL Budgies first and foremost in mind as he executes his duties.

Click to expand...

That's just exactly what we expect from our esteemed chief Executive :bowdown: :bowrofl:*


----------

